# pleito



## analazara

Hola, ¿alguien puede aydarme con esta frase?
 
O destaque, “*pleito *do erotismo”, provoca a sensaçao da solidao.
 
Mi propuesta es: el hecho de destacar con erotismo produce la sensación de soledad.
 
Encuentro que "pleito" es pelea/disputa/pleito, pero no me cuadra bien en este contecto y se me ocurre que pueda significar "lleno/pleno".
 
Gracias anticipadas por la ayuda que puedan darme.


----------



## Vanda

Bem, enquanto vamos pensando no significado da frase, pleito tem outras definições, como:
1. Questão em juízo; demanda; litígio. 
 2.     Debate, discussão.


----------



## coolbrowne

O sentido é de "*defesa*" ou por extensão, "*elogio*", "*exaltação*". A derivação é algo oblíqua: no meu Aurélio, o verbete *Pleito* traz estes dois significados


Vanda said:


> 1. Questão em juízo; demanda; litígio.
> 2. Debate, discussão.


além de um terceiro, remissivo:





> *Aurélio*, 1a. Edição, 5a. Impressão:
> *3* V. _eleição_ (3)


Entretanto, logo acima, achamos o verbete





> *Aurélio*, 1a. Edição, 5a. Impressão:
> *Pleitear* [de _pleito_ + _-ear_] _V. t. d_. ... *2*. Falar a favor de; sustentar em discussão; defender; disputar: "Natividade queria um filho, Santos uma filha, e cada um _pleiteava_ sua escolha com tão boas razões, que acabavam trocando de parecer." (Machado de Assis, _Esaú e Jacó_, p.24)


Até mais ver...


----------



## Mangato

Analazara, al menos yo no compart tu traducción de *destaque*. En este caso creo que equivale a *titular (*de prensa)

El titular, debate sobre el erotismo, provoca la sensación de soledad (aislamiento)

Por favor, se escorrego na maoinese me puxam da orelha.


----------



## coolbrowne

Tiene razón *Mangato* (gracias). Me olvidé de regresar a la frase original 


analazara said:


> O destaque, “*pleito *do erotismo”, provoca a sensaçao da solidao.


Creo que te sirve casi literal:
El destaque, defesa del erotismo, provoca una sensación de solitud​Saludos


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Talvez, no contexto, haja apenas uma pessoa ou grupo disposto a defender o erotismo, e por isso a sensação de "solidão". 
O texto é brasileiro? Recentemente um debate sobre erotismo e nudez em filmes e na televisão foi levantado aqui, talvez tenha a ver.

Até.:


----------



## Naivius

analazara said:


> Hola, ¿alguien puede aydarme con esta frase?
> 
> O destaque, “*pleito *do erotismo”, provoca a sensaçao da solidao.
> 
> Mi propuesta es: el hecho de destacar con erotismo produce la sensación de soledad.
> 
> Encuentro que "pleito" es pelea/disputa/pleito, pero no me cuadra bien en este contecto y se me ocurre que pueda significar "lleno/pleno".
> 
> Gracias anticipadas por la ayuda que puedan darme.


 

Hola, pudieras ampliar un poco más el contexto?
Gracias, saludos


----------



## coolbrowne

Nao creio que tenhamos contexto suficiente para interpretar os motivos





Tagarela said:


> Talvez, no contexto, haja apenas uma pessoa ou grupo disposto a defender o erotismo, e por isso a sensação de "solidão".


Eu, por exemplo, tive uma idéia bem diferente dessa mas, precisamente por falta de contexto, não quis especular, e cingi-me ao assunto da pergunta original (para a qual a informação fornecida _*é*_ suficiente. )


----------



## analazara

Muchas gracias a todos por su colaboración.
 
Transcribo aquí todo el párrafo para ver si con todo el contexto, queda más claro el significado:

“És indiscutible que as fortes manifestaçoes da sexualidade adulta (entre outros anseios) pedem crescente destaque, constituindo importante reforço do individualismo que afasta os jovens de suas famílias. *O destaque, pleito do erotismo*, provoca a sensação de solidao, e a dor do desamparo correspondente se atenua por meio da formação dos grupos de amigos parecidos.”
 
Espero que ahora esté más clara mi duda.
 
Saludos,


----------



## Naivius

analazara said:


> Muchas gracias a todos por su colaboración.
> 
> Transcribo aquí todo el párrafo para ver si con todo el contexto, queda más claro el significado:
> 
> *O destaque, pleito do erotismo*, provoca a sensação de solidao, e a dor do desamparo correspondente se atenua por meio da formação dos grupos de amigos parecidos.”
> 
> Espero que ahora esté más clara mi duda.
> 
> Saludos,


 

A mi modo de ver creo que se podría entender de la siguiente manera:
"La relevancia del tema (o la discusión) del erotismo, provoca una sensación de soledad, y el dolor del desamparo correspondiente se atenúa por medio de la formación de los grupos de amigos afines"

Entiendo que se refiere al significado que cobra la sexualidad en la adolescencia que conlleva a cierta 'independencia' de los chicos y chicas de sus padres, que a la vez los impulsa a priorizar las relaciones con sus contemporáneos.

Espero te ayude
Saludos!


----------



## coolbrowne

Gracias por transcribir el párrafo, pero te aseguro que la pregunta original (acerca del sentido de *pleito*) estaba perfectamente clara. 


analazara said:


> Espero que ahora esté más clara mi duda.


Pero siempre nosotros aprendemos más . Por ejemplo, ahora se queda claro que el autor escribe "O destaque" pero probablemente se quedaría más preciso "Esse destaque", o entonces, "Tal destaque". Para traducción, podría sugerir una altenativa al que propuse arriba:
Tal _énfasis_, _planteo/defesa_ del erotismo, produce _una_ sensación de soledad...​Sí, el autor ha escrito "*a* sensação" que es portugués correcto (y bien utlizado, a mi aviso). Sin embargo, creo que el artigo indefinido se quedará mejor en español.

Si me permites, dos cositas (ignoro los acentos porque sé que sin teclado BR/PT se queda dificil )


analazara said:


> “És indiscut*ível* que as fortes...


Saludos
--------------------------------------
Más tarde (cross-post con *Naivius*...)
Lo siento, pero este intento de traducción es incorrecto





Naivius said:


> "La relevancia del tema (o la discusión) del erotismo, provoca una sensación de soledad..


El elemento de "relevancia del tema (o la discusión)" no esta presente en el original.


----------



## analazara

Gracias a todos, fueron muy útiles sus comentarios y creo que sobre todo el de coolbrowne me aclaró muy bien mi duda.

Saludos y hasta la próxima!


----------



## Naivius

coolbrowne said:


> Más tarde (cross-post con *Naivius*...)
> Lo siento, pero este intento de traducción es incorrecto
> El elemento de "relevancia del tema (o la discusión)" no esta presente en el original.


 

Hola
 
Para entender dónde está mi error me gustaría saber por qué no puede usarse _tema_ o _discusión_ en lugar de pleito (2.Debate, discussão - dicc. Aurelio), y _relevante_ en lugar de destaque (2. Pessoa, coisa ou assunto relevante: O destaque, entre as bailarinas, coube a Ulânova: O sermão teve como destaque o encontro com o moço rico - dicc. Aulete)
 
Obrigada pela sua ajuda!


----------



## coolbrowne

Bueno, hay muchas palabras que tienen varios significados, los cuales pueden ser distintos, a la vez, contraditorios. En este caso, el sentido de "pleito" que se aplica es el de defesa/apoyo (encontrado en el artículo *Pleitear* del diccionario Aurélio, como indicado arriba), y no discusión/pelea (mira que _tema_ no es un sentido de "pleito").

En cuanto a destaque, la respuesta esta en tu citación misma:


Naivius said:


> destaque (2. Pessoa, coisa ou assunto relevante: O destaque, entre as bailarinas, coube a Ulânova: O sermão teve como destaque o encontro com o moço rico - dicc. Aulete)


Fíjate que "relevante" (adjetivo), no es sinónimo de "destaque" (nombre) sino _parte_ de su definición.

Saludos


----------



## Naivius

coolbrowne said:


> Bueno, hay muchas palabras que tienen varios significados, los cuales pueden ser distintos, a la vez, contraditorios. En este caso, el sentido de "pleito" que se aplica es el de defesa/apoyo (encontrado en el artículo *Pleitear* del diccionario Aurélio, como indicado arriba), y no discusión/pelea (mira que _tema_ no es un sentido de "pleito").
> 
> En cuanto a destaque, la respuesta esta en tu citación misma:Fíjate que "relevante" (adjetivo), no es sinónimo de "destaque" (nombre) sino _parte_ de su definición.
> 
> Saludos


 

Gracias por tener la amabilidad de explicar.
Saludos!


----------

